# I'm scared of Single Speed - no, terrified.



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep - terrifies me.
Mostly because I've been off the bike for a while. I'm a veteran, I just haven't been riding in a while - time got away from me. A move, other hobbies...sold my bike for engagement ring money... I'm 45 years old, and about to do a new build. I hike on my local trails, and run into some short, but VERY steep (you know the ones, 35%+) climbs and think "this on a single speed - really? - am I nuts?"

Then promptly decide to go geared.

I'll get in shape, I'm not worried about that. I'm already pretty fit. I'm in good hiking shape, which I know from long years in the saddle previously is not the same thing. I just don't what to have sustain/maintain a previously unattained "beast" fitness level to enjoy riding. Then I'm off the bike for a week, maybe I get sick... then what? I backslide and suddenly I'm in major pain again until I get it back? I'm thinking of choosing this?

Also, what if I build this new bike (Nimble 9) up SS, then realize I can't do it? Sure I can convert it at some expense, as my wife get's annoyed at the extra $$$ output after she thought I was finished. After she told me I was crazy to try it.

I love the idea of no derailleurs, no cassette, no shifters. I love everything I read in the "Why SS" thread. I love the idea of doing something new. (Yes I secretly love a little bit the idea of "look at what I'm doing you conformist loser on your geared bike! Ha!" - I think you all like that just a little bit - be honest)

I'm just terrified of making a stupid (for me) decision.
I live in Wa State - we have MOUNTAINS. If I lived in Houston we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

I have a crappy, too small 26" hard tail geared bike to get in shape on again. I'm having trouble figuring out where to be gear-wise to figure out if this is doable on a SS 29er. 32-20 on this 26" isn't the same. 

What am I looking for here? I don't know. Reassurance...some humor...tell me to stop whining and just do it...or just set it up geared. Tell me those little (or big) climbs that I can't hit with any momentum because of the terrain or a switchback, the ones that I'm doing leg presses to hike up, are actually rideable with a SS, while not spinning at 3000rpm on the flats. Tell me I'm not nuts because on one hand I'm fully aware some guys in decent shape can't even ride a 1x10 because it's not enough gearing...yet with this knowledge I'm thinking of going with one gear, and I'm not even as good of shape as those guys yet.

My wife thinks it's a crazy thing to contemplate. "Sure all those guys love their SS - you're in the SS forum! That's what percentage of all the members?" I have to admit, she makes sense.
I had let the idea go - now I'm circling back to again.


I have to go make dinner dammit.
Deep dish pizza!

Jim


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree that if you were in Houston we wouldn't be discussing this. I'm in Michigan which is only a minor step up from Houston on the terrain scale - at least where I live. But all the things you read about single speed making you a better rider seen to be true. I can't believe how much one season on a single speed has helped me improve.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

I say go for it. Why? Because I'm willing to bet that your going to love your SS just as much when you have to push it up that hill. Hey you said you like hiking right? I hike and bike a lot because I'm not in very good shape. But I do feel myself getting stronger and even though I have a FS bike I hands down still prefer my SS. I don't think the gears make me a better climber anyway. I'm a nonconformist at heart too.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

I say go for it. Why? Because I'm willing to bet that your going to love your SS just as much when you have to push it up that hill. Hey you said you like hiking right? I hike and bike a lot because I'm not in very good shape. But I do feel myself getting stronger and even though I have a FS bike I hands down still prefer my SS. I don't think the gears make me a better climber anyway. I'm a nonconformist at heart too.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

You can ride anything on a Singlespeed that you can ride on a geared bike. There is nothing wrong with walking. Just go for it.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Took a bit to get into shape, but just a couple years ago I was tearing all over the mountains around Phoenix with a 34x19. I did very little hab. You just have to learn the rhythm, learn the SS row.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

Build it up geared. Ride it a few times. Convert to SS. Ride it forever.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Go for it.

Back in September, I had the local bike shop convert one of my old rigid bikes into a single speed. I decided to do this after reading many of the posts here in the SS forum and I have not regretted it.

True, there is a learning curve, after riding a geared bike for so long you tend to depend on the gears, but I found I was able to acclimate to the single speed quickly. After about a month, the guys I ride with (the owner of the local bike shop and one of his mechanics) forgot I was even riding a single speed as I was able to keep up with them on their geared bikes, and they're about fifteen years younger than I am (and I'm only two years older than you).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

GChambers said:


> Build it up geared. Ride it a few times. Convert to SS. Ride it forever.


thats kind of what i was thinking. 1x9 to start, find a decent used/cheap 9 speed rear shifter and derailleur to get in shape. but really you can do it without.

if you ride with any sort of regularity you will get into shape pretty quick on a SS. you will see big gains in the beginning then it will taper off a bit over time. your probably going to want to start with easier gearing and once your in better shape/stronger then you can switch to a bigger gear.

i say go for it. like others have said, hike where you have to. and in a big mountain area it's going to happen. I hate hiking and use that as motivation to make every climb i can.


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am a veteran too. I got back into riding after a long lay off called combat... I live in northern AZ where it's pretty hilly too no problem with SS. Pick the right gear and you will be fine. Even if you don't....you do a little HAB- that's good for you too. Just get on the dam bike- you will feel better! A common saying in the SS world "nut up or shut up"- 
Happy Trails...


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I say build up the single speed. You obviously have put a lot of thought into this idea and have come back around to the idea wanting to own SS.  In my area, we have hills and plenty of them. I normally do 3k feet of climbing on a ride and my hills are short and steep too. I just purchased my first SS last year. It's heavy, 32 lbs, and with the stock 32-20 gearing, I can make it up every climb except one in my area. Everyone avoids this trail, which is actually a logging road. It's just too steep and long.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say that the older you get (and you're not old, BTW, I've got 18 years on you..) the more riding single speeds seems to work. Like you, I do a lot of hill walking and it actually works better with SS riding than geared riding, probably because the mindset is similar. You conserve a bit of energy on the flat, sometimes tedious stuff, for when you reach the bits that need you to dig in a bit. Then you get to enjoy the downhillls, especially if they're slow, steep and technical and not boring fireroads.

So, I think that I've come to enjoy riding single speeds so much over the last seven or eight years because it does have a lot of the same feel as hiking in hills and mountains - on a nice sustainable gradient you can just get out of the saddle and lope your way up and, like walking, if you want to make it a bit easier just consciously slow it down a bit, same as you'd shorten your stride on steeper inclines.
I think that the people that it suits the most are those who primarily just enjoy being "out there", who don't want to be racing whippets any more (been there, done that) and, lets be honest, don't mind carrying up the odd ultra steep pitch. 
I like a bike that I can chuck across a gully without chains re-railing, is always ready to go when I feel like it and, because it's so simple, can have a quality build without costing a fortune.

I have other (geared) bikes but if I could only have one I'd keep my single speed.
You should get one, something that's good for technical stuff (2 Souls Quarterhorse or Canfield Nimble 9, if you want a 29er) fit a dropper post, run some big tyres tubeless at low pressure and I reckon you'll never look back.....

Edit* - and don't be afraid to gear to your local conditions. Forget all this "32:18 on a 29er, it's the law" stuff - it's crap. I've been known to run as low as 28:20 with a 26" wheel, mostly in winter when it's rooty, boggy and ultra slow going for a lot of the time. It works for me because hardly any of my riding is flat, it's all climbing or downhills, and the downs are steep and techy, not fast and smooth, so I don't need to worry about gearing there. What is flat-ish is usually moorland sheep tracks so 10mph is fast in those sort of places.

Any odd bits of road work I need to do I can spin well enough at over 120rpm so I get there, and not that slowly. Usually I find myself using 28:18 or 32:20 anyway.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I was off the bike for a while, because I hurt my back. Badly enough I didn't think I'd be riding again, so I sold my old bike. When my son decided he wanted to ride some trails, I bought a cheap SS figuring I'd be able to keep up with him just fine on it, and it's not a lot of money if I can't really deal with being on a bike again. Turns out, starting back on the SS was the best thing I could have done, and 4 years later, I still prefer SS, though I've spent enough time on bikes, and have enough confidence that I can maintain my back at this point, that I've also bought a FS geared bike. Go ahead and set it up SS.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

agreed, build the ss. and never look back


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I say build the bike geared, but with the idea of converting to SS. Why? Because a $20 spacer kit is way cheaper than a cassette, der, shifter, cables and cassette wheel. You can negotiate that experiment MUCH easier than you can negotiate a "I failed at SS, now I need to spend another $300+ to switch to gears" after she told you that you were nuts to try SS in the first place. You're a married man now, you have to plan ahead with your strategy so that you can get what you want while keeping your woman happy!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I appreciate the encouragement peeps - it helps more than you know.
I'm starting to feel like maybe I'm going to be crossing some expensive components off my build/expense list....


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

solo-x said:


> I say build the bike geared, but with the idea of converting to SS. Why? Because a $20 spacer kit is way cheaper than a cassette, der, shifter, cables and cassette wheel. You can negotiate that experiment MUCH easier than you can negotiate a "I failed at SS, now I need to spend another $300+ to switch to gears" after she told you that you were nuts to try SS in the first place. You're a married man now, you have to plan ahead with your strategy so that you can get what you want while keeping your woman happy!


There's that - part of my quandary.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

AndyR- Took the words right out of my mouth, you must be smart. 

If you have back problems by all means ride a ss, it will get your back strong and trouble free within a riding season or two. Big soft tires (like 2.4 or larger) actually keep my back and hands happier than mechanical suspension does. The ss has a lightness of being that is very pleasant compared to operating a heavier geared machine.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm 47 and this will be my 6th year SS. Just go for it. It's great! If you will feel better having a geared drivetrain to fall back on, cannibalize your crappy 26' bike. Won't cost you a cent besides perhaps a cable and some housing.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 43. I have an absolutely crazy busy schedule & don't get to ride nearly enough. I would say my fitness is good, but not what it could be. There is no better feeling (on a bike) than completing a climb that you are uncertain that you can make on a SS. Also, simplicity = bliss. The more working parts a bike has the more that can go wrong & your ride turns into an annoyance. The peace & tranquility of SS'ing is invigorating. I strongly urge you to stay away from EBB (eccentric bottom brackets). Others, will argue against this, but IMO they can ruin the peaceful vibe of a great SS ride. Creaking, squeaking, low chain tension... I go back to "less working parts" theory. Lastly in close; the joy and rush of making a tough climb, far outweighs the agony and pride-hit of not. I am not too proud to push my bike up a hill & move on to the next challenge. I know there is a great chance I'll make it next time. At 45, you got lots of years of good SS'ing left. Save the gears for your 70's.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Feeling better about this by the minute...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

and there are 2 types of SingleSpeeders - Those that push and those that lie! 
Seriously, it's a lot of fun. Instead of twiddling your right thumb constantly, you can concentrate on your ride. You'll learn when to charge those hills and it's a great feeling climbing out of the saddle while ripping past granny gear riders.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Gambit21 said:


> Feeling better about this by the minute...


Good deal. Keep us informed.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I would say you're gonna like it, but that's no excuse to leave yourself without options. Build it geared, with separate shifter bodies for easy removal for a clean look when you want to go SS. Get a spacer kit, some cheap cogs and get out there and roll!

The other obvious option is to never shift, which is what I do when riding the geared bike. Probably because I spend more time SSing, so when I do take out the geared I forget I can shift, because I know I can do it with 1.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> I would say you're gonna like it, but that's no excuse to leave yourself without options. Build it geared, with separate shifter bodies for easy removal for a clean look when you want to go SS. Get a spacer kit, some cheap cogs and get out there and roll!


+1 to starting off geared. After a while, go out on some moderate rides and just leave it in a "typical" SS gear. I did this on 2 rides on my geared bike and it gave me enough confidence that I bought a used SS a week later. Not long after that I sold my geared bike.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Gambit21 said:


> Yep - terrifies me.
> I hike on my local trails, and run into some short, but VERY steep (you know the ones, 35%+) climbs and think "this on a single speed - really? - am I nuts?"


If you already enjoy hiking on the trails get the single speed. Basically you can hike sections were you *choose* not to ride. You can pick a gear for your single speed based on how much you want to ride vs. how much you want to hike.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Started geared then ride for a month or two. Then go 1x for a month or two, then SS. If you ride the SS consistently, you will never put gears back on that bike.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Andy R said:


> I'd say that the older you get (and you're not old, BTW, I've got 18 years on you..) the more riding single speeds seems to work. Like you, I do a lot of hill walking and it actually works better with SS riding than geared riding, probably because the mindset is similar. You conserve a bit of energy on the flat, sometimes tedious stuff, for when you reach the bits that need you to dig in a bit. Then you get to enjoy the downhillls, especially if they're slow, steep and technical and not boring fireroads.
> 
> So, I think that I've come to enjoy riding single speeds so much over the last seven or eight years because it does have a lot of the same feel as hiking in hills and mountains - on a nice sustainable gradient you can just get out of the saddle and lope your way up and, like walking, if you want to make it a bit easier just consciously slow it down a bit, same as you'd shorten your stride on steeper inclines.
> I think that the people that it suits the most are those who primarily just enjoy being "out there", who don't want to be racing whippets any more (been there, done that) and, lets be honest, don't mind carrying up the odd ultra steep pitch.
> ...


I agree--go for it! I just started ss'ing late last year at age 54. I'm certainly no beast, just a fit middle aged guy, but still a bit of a weekend warrior. The above sums it up perfectly for me! I too liken it to hiking. In fact, I think standing up to climb is more natural than sitting and spinning up a hill. Like you I live in a very hilly, mountainous area where as soon as I leave my house, there's climbing. In fact, sometimes I wish I lived somewhere flatter. But I'm adjusting to this style of riding, and it is incredibly fun. The thing I need to remember is to not try and kill myself before I get off and walk. I've definitely overdone it a few times still being new to it. 
In the end, I have a topnotch bike that cost a fraction of what a full sus would, maintenance is a piece of cake(in particular post-ride clean-up), and the whole experience is just more&#8230;zen.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jbas and Andy R are right on. I moved from geared to SS at age 42. My experience has been similar so I won't try and expound on this. I would add that spinning up a climb vs standing and pedalling on a SS are as similar to each other as hiking and biking are as far as fitness. Why condition your body for one in order to get in shape for the other?


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

This sounds like a non issue. You already made up your mind. What? Are you going to build up a geared bike now and regret it because you'll be missing out on all the fun you knew you'd have on a SS? Just don't be too prideful to walk some things at first. It'll remind you to try harder next time and clearing stuff on the SS is the ultimate accomplishment IMO. The only advice I can tell you is fitness and skill will not come over night, you'll have to be patient. Good luck regardless your decision. Don't forget to come back here and post pics of the new SS 

PS make sure you go with an appropriate ratio for your area. Reach out to other SS in your area and find out what works.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

You should be scared because it's really hard and painful! Now that's out of the way, do it.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Several great suggestions in this thread.

Your 1st mistake was selling your bike for engagement money. Doh! 

IMHO, build up a SS or perhaps buy a used SS. Start with an easier gearing (32x20 or 32x21) and you can always step up the gear as you get stronger. 

As others have said, Singlespeeds actually have 3 speeds... sitting speed, standing speed and walking speed. Use all 3 and enjoy the ride!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

mcoplea said:


> As others have said, Singlespeeds actually have 3 speeds... sitting speed, standing speed and walking speed. Use all 3 and enjoy the ride!


Don't forget the optional speed -- CURSING!

(Usually occurs between 2nd & 3rd.)


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Build an SS, forget about the geared half-assed approach, fully commit to it. I'm 56 and bought a GT Peace 9R SS about 4-5 years ago thinking worst case it'll make a nice cruiser around town. How wrong I was, now my RIP9 gets very little love however I did just go 1x on that since the granny now seems ridiculously low but SS on that seems to sap the legs. Recently built up a ROS9 with a Pike 140mm up front super stoked on that(EBB works great). The GT was rigid and a beating on some of my trails, now everything is opened up again.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good stuff guys. I'm grateful for every post. I was sweating getting off the bike, but that's silly. 
For those saying "build it geared first" it makes sense and is logical on the surface, but my only problem with that is it will require me to spend all that cash on the drivetrain which I could instead put into getting a top notch fork, cranks and XT - XTR brakes etc. So it make sense except from the money/build quality standpoint. (the stuff I have on the 26 is garbage, and worn... I won't saddle a Nimble 9 with it)

So I pretty have to make the decision before I start the build. This conversation helps, including and especially input from those of you in my age category. 45 in July, and while I don't have knee problems, they let me know they exist sometimes. Some minor worry about that, but I think I'll be fine. The "you're not 25 anymore you bonehead" thoughts have pretty much been assuaged by you guys.

Due to financial considerations, I've been told by my wife that I can build it next March. That's when a certain monthly, long time ago divorce/kid related bill ceases to exist.  This clearance came after an initial phase of jaw hitting the floor at how much a decent mountain bike is. I'm lucky, she's a good one. The best.
Anyway I have a year to agonize/plan/change my mind/change it back again/burn out on research/have 'bike build insomnia/recover, rinse, repeat.

So at some point in the interim this thread will descent down the board, and I will bump it in triumph and announce my SS build is underway. Or, let die in shame because I installed SRAM 1x11. I'm thinking it will be the former option thanks to you guys.

Pretty much settled on the Nimble 9 - they're local to me. Just under an hour north in one our favorite hangouts - Bellingham Wa, so I want to support those guys. Actually Kona is local, so is Transition and even Chromag - but going with Canfield.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

One year will give you plenty of time to learn how to lace up wheels, saves a bunch of bucks there, also plenty of time to scour the internet for deals so try to accumulate little by little if you can. After getting my GT I knew I'd eventually build a nicer SS. The only purchases needed after I got the frame off ebay was a Hope Evo2 SS hub(and rim/spokes for it) due to 12x142 rear, and a fork(after testing 46mm offset one from the RIP9 went for a 51mm offset version). Had everything else ready to go(though front wheel splits duty with RIP9).


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

socal_jack said:


> One year will give you plenty of time to learn how to lace up wheels, saves a bunch of bucks there, also plenty of time to scour the internet for deals so try to accumulate little by little if you can. After getting my GT I knew I'd eventually build a nicer SS. The only purchases needed after I got the frame off ebay was a Hope Evo2 SS hub(and rim/spokes for it) due to 12x142 rear, and a fork(after testing 46mm offset one from the RIP9 went for a 51mm offset version). Had everything else ready to go(though front wheel splits duty with RIP9).


I worked in a bike shop as a mechanic back in the day (mid 90's) for some years, so lacing a wheel would be realistic for me I guess, although I wasn't planning in it before this. Our shop had a wheel guru, so while I trued lots of wheels I never built one up from scratch. I'm sure if I refreshed my memory by watching someone I could pull it off.
I don't own a truing stand yet.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright, so now that we've talked you into building a Singlespeed. Let's talk about building it Rigid. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Get on it.....ride it.....and HTFU!!!!!

Bottom line is.....it won't get any easier til you make that first step.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

have2ride2day said:


> Alright, so now that we've talked you into building a Singlespeed. Let's talk about building it Rigid. :thumbsup:


LOL - a bridge too far for me I think. You'd save me $800 if you could manage it though.
I'm old enough to remember when the Specialized M2 Stumpjumper came with a rigid fork stock. In fact that was my first serious mountain bike when I worked at the bike shop. Got a Rockshox Mag21 for it after a while, and I was sold on a suspension fork. Although I did lament the loss of feel at the front end just a bit. This is why I'll never go squishy - a bridge too far the other direction.
Hard tail + suspension fork = just right.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

Hard tail + rigid fork = more $$ for wheels. If you don't start SS rigid you should try it eventually. I never thought I would want to go back after going to a suspension fork either.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

J.BullFrog said:


> Hard tail + rigid fork = more $$ for wheels. If you don't start rigid you should try it eventually. I never thought I would like it either.


Plus 29" rigid will feel different than 26" rigid - I realize that. I've never experienced a 29er rigid bike.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

My steel rigid SS 29er was what got me back into biking. It's so much fun, it reminds me of my bmx when I was a kid.

I have since gotten an alloy 29er with front suspension, gears etc...but there's nothing like simplicity of single speed. It's like you, your bike and the road are one.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

You're not supposed to tell them how much it costs...........


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> You're not supposed to tell them how much it costs...........


+1 ---> Ever.

IMHO, and if on a budget, get yourself a Kona Unit, Salsa Ala Carte, or a Surly Karate Monkey complete.
Get a 2.4 front tire, go tubeless, and ride the snot out of it. Then if you want the lighter, faster, flash bike sneak one in.
Like the others have said, my FS geared bike collects dust. Meanwhile I'm building a 2nd rigid SS.

#kona, #salsa, # surly


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Build it single speed but use a geared rear hub and spacers.
Then if you wimp out later you can easily add gears.
There are also a lot more geared wheels available so that should save money too.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Gambit21 said:


> Plus 29" rigid will feel different than 26" rigid - I realize that. I've never experienced a 29er rigid bike.


A ss rigid bike has a lightness of being that is very pleasant. Add soft fat tires and my back and hands prefer it to my FS. I have an 8 speed IGH rear wheel as a geared option but the lightness of being becomes 3 lbs. of junk in the trunk.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Gambit21 said:


> Good stuff guys. I'm grateful for every post. I was sweating getting off the bike, but that's silly.
> For those saying "build it geared first" it makes sense and is logical on the surface, but my only problem with that is it will require me to spend all that cash on the drivetrain which I could instead put into getting a top notch fork, cranks and XT - XTR brakes etc. So it make sense except from the money/build quality standpoint. (the stuff I have on the 26 is garbage, and worn... I won't saddle a Nimble 9 with it)


http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/6-cogs-ss-hub-best-solution-458083.html


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Flyin_W said:


> +1 ---> Ever.
> 
> IMHO, and if on a budget, get yourself a Kona Unit, Salsa Ala Carte, or a Surly Karate Monkey complete.


That's what I did and couldn't be happier--I got a 2014 Unit at a great sale price. It is a GREAT bike stock IMHO--crazy good bang for buck . I just put on my pedals and grips of choice, switched the 18t to a 20t, but otherwise there's nothing that NEEDS to be changed the way it is. Will play around with other upgrades likely on down the road, but it wouldn't be out of necessity. This bike is FUN, and I expect to have it forever.
I was also concerned about rigid, being in my 50's, and riding pretty rough 'n rocky/rooty trails most of the time here in SoCal, but I don't even think about it now. The thing about rigid forcing you to choose your line wisely and not just bash into things is really quite true.


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm going to be 52 shortly, got a used peace9er rigid about 4 years ago, best thing i ever did, now i don't even want to ride my full squish, and i've become a better rider, and especially a faster climber, do it you won't be disappointed


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I disagree with the rigid thing. Suspension forks are awesome unless you like to ride slowly on the down hills. I can ride up to about 90% as fast with a rigid fork, but it hurts. It feels like my skin is going to be shaken right off my bones and my eyes will rattle out of my skull. Even the best line in a rock garden still has lots of rocks...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure 29" wheels help, but I spent enough time on a rigid 26" back in the day to know I want a suspension fork. Lots of tree roots on my local trails too.

I remember my head rattling on the downhils too.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^ Have either of you even ridden a 29er with big volume tires? If not, your advice is poor.

On a FS 29er, I found myself always in the middle ring, and unless in the mtns, rarely shifting. This prompted my getting a rigid SS, which gets ridden as the geared FS collects dust. And oh yeah, we got rocks, and roots too.

Cannot emphasize the importance of a 2.35+ front tire, especially so with a rigid fork. It is a total game changer, and in no way can this set up be compared to riding a rigid 26. Not even close. So I absolutely disagree.

Do some reading before going tubeless, it allows lower pressures, and above all get a digital gauge, as PSI is critical.
#maxxis

...sent by dixie cup/string


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't necessarily agree with the digital gauge, FW, but I do agree wholeheartedly that psi is critical. The actual psi number isn't necessarily critical, it is simply whatever works for you, call it any number that you want, but it is critical that you can repeatedly set pressure to that same number.

How do you actually know that a digital gauge is calibrated accurately? But regardless, you do want a quality gauge of some sort that repeats.

BTW, FW, I'm seriously considering turning my Paradox SS, not rigid though, I'm a puss. SS with a 140mm Pike, lol.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What are you waiting for? You're not getting any younger and it's not get any easier the more we talk about it. You will not regret it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

J3SSEB said:


> What are you waiting for? You're not getting any younger and it's not get any easier the more we talk about it. You will not regret it.


he said he is waiting for his child support payments to end. did you read the whole thread?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flyin_W said:


> ^^^ Have either of you even ridden a 29er with big volume tires? If not, your advice is poor.
> 
> On a FS 29er, I found myself always in the middle ring, and unless in the mtns, rarely shifting. This prompted my getting a rigid SS, which gets ridden as the geared FS collects dust. And oh yeah, we got rocks, and roots too.
> 
> ...


Good input - thanks.
I'll try and demo a rigid 29er if I can. I completely realize it's not the same as riding a rigid 26" - it's just the only point of reference I have at the moment as far as rigid mountain bikes go.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

BENKD29 said:


> he said he is waiting for his child support payments to end. did you read the whole thread?


Relax.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah the waiting for child support to end is the wife directive.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Man you are a better man then i am having enough discipline to wait that long once your minds made up lol


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The Nimble 9 is a great choice, I've had my 13' built up SS from the beginning and love the ride. It is a heavy frame though so build it up as light as you can afford, especially with your wheelset choice. Saving a pound or more with your wheelset can make a big difference when it comes to getting those big hoops spun up. I've run mine both with a 130mm fork and rigid, but I generally prefer the suspension fork for the trails that I typically ride. It is faster with the rigid since it's so much lighter, but you are quite limited in rigid fork options with a long enough A-C length to keep the geometry in the N9's sweet spot. Either way it's a great bike and love to be ridden hard downhill.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Gambit21 said:


> Good input - thanks.
> I'll try and demo a rigid 29er if I can. I completely realize it's not the same as riding a rigid 26" - it's just the only point of reference I have at the moment as far as rigid mountain bikes go.


The bad news is that if you demo one, you will most likely hate it. Rigid is an acquired taste that requires many lessons to be learned the hard way over the course of many many rides. It is something that you have to decide that you want to do, dive in, and stick it out. It isn't for everybody, but can be very rewarding.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr Wankel said:


> The Nimble 9 is a great choice, I've had my 13' built up SS from the beginning and love the ride. It is a heavy frame though so build it up as light as you can afford, especially with your wheelset choice. Saving a pound or more with your wheelset can make a big difference when it comes to getting those big hoops spun up. I've run mine both with a 130mm fork and rigid, but I generally prefer the suspension fork for the trails that I typically ride. It is faster with the rigid since it's so much lighter, but you are quite limited in rigid fork options with a long enough A-C length to keep the geometry in the N9's sweet spot. Either way it's a great bike and love to be ridden hard downhill.


THanks
I'm thinking Hadley or CK Hubs with either Spank Oozy or Flow rims. Carbon is not an option - $$$


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Awshucks said:


> Man you are a better man then i am having enough discipline to wait that long once your minds made up lol


It's less a matter of discipline, and more a matter of wanting to stay married.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Gambit21 said:


> THanks
> I'm thinking Hadley or CK Hubs with either Spank Oozy or Flow rims. Carbon is not an option - $$$


If you have the budget for Hadley or Kings in a wheelset build why not compromise with something like Hopes and one of the cheaper carbon rim options. And end up with a carbon rim wheelset for the same or possibly less money.

I've beat the crap out of my LB carbon rims over the past summer/winter and they have held up great. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair, and plan to when it comes time to finish up my new Evil The Following build later this spring. I have a wheelset built with Hadleys and another with Hope's. If it came down to running a cheaper hub (but still great in quality) to be able to afford the upgrade to a carbon rim build, I'd choose that over a higher end hub with an aluminum rim build any day of the week, no question.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Food for thought - thanks.
I hadn't looked at those LB rims.
Hope hubs were on the short list as well.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

The nice thing about that Nimble 9 is you can set it up one way and later down the road recreate it. For that reason you can't really go wrong. It would be on my list too if I was in the market for adding another bike. But like you I'm not looking to be single again.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

J3SSEB said:


> Relax!


Don't Do it!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Sure sounds like the women in your life are really getting in the way of you enjoying MTB'ing!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Those of us again single understand, yet don't tolerate double standards.

Ask her about shoes, and purses, then stand you ground.
#jimmychoo

...sent by dixie cup/string


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah. Just tell your wife your cocaine habit will be much more expensive if she doesn't let you get a mountain bike. Took a couple 8 balls and some close calls (mostly with a Colombian drug king pin) but it worked for me!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

> Sure sounds like the women in your life are really getting in the way of you enjoying MTB'ing!


Welcome to planet Earth, where hobbies and females are often at odds. That said, she's being more than reasonable considering our finances.

"Look, there are worse things I could be doing" is what I said when her jaw first hit the floor. After a day she came around and that's when I got the "fine, I'll even help, but please wait till next March when child support ends"

This was HUGE for her - unprecedented really.

She's not the type that spends money on herself, she's very frugal. I can't use the "what about all your shoes?, etc" tactic. I count myself lucky that she's being supportive of this.

That said, there will some 'black ops' parts acquisitions in the meantime. Her tolerance only goes so far, and my build will surpass that boundary by a grand or so.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Flyin_W said:


> Cannot emphasize the importance of a 2.35+ front tire, especially so with a rigid fork. It is a total game changer, and in no way can this set up be compared to riding a rigid 26. Not even close. So I absolutely disagree.


I've got a rigid 26 and rigid 29 and they are very comparable.
The 29 rolls more easily and is more forgiving and the 26 is lighter and more nimble.

However, the 29er has just received 100mm of travel and the HTA has gone from 71-69° and after a few rides, I'm not sure it'll ever go back to rigid.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not saying to go geared, but keep in mind that the 7 and 8-speed stuff is floating around on ebay for cheap. For example:

7-speed cassette $15
7-speed SRAM shifter $20
SRAM X7 type 2 derailleur $50 (10-speed, but will work with SRAM 7 or 8-speed).

They even have 7-speed megarange cassettes with a 34t stuck on the end if you wish. The 8-speed stuff is slightly higher but still cheap.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Gambit21 said:


> Yep - terrifies me.


rule #5 :thumbsup:


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

RE: All that cash to build it with gears....

I bought an XT Shadow+ der and an XT shifter for $100. $30 for a cassette and $20 for a cable kit and you're into gears for $150. It's not pocket change, but it isn't a whole heap of money either.


----------



## dbisers311 (Sep 22, 2005)

Build the SS! I live in Oregon and me and a boatload of other guys ride everything around on SS. Many people run too large of a gear. I've been riding singlespeeds for over a decade and I've been progressively running smaller gearing for my typical Cascade/Coast range rides and been getting faster. 32:20 on a 29r is the largest gear I would run on a trail with any real amount of climbing, I've been experimenting with 32:21 and 22 lately and the loss of power on flats is usually more than made up for with the decreased fatigue from climbing.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Didn't read all the posts here so if this has been said already then I apologize. Build the single speed. Make the gear really easy to start and progress towards a stronger gear. Somewhere along your journey you will figure out optimal gearing for your local trails. Depending on your setup, most bikes are so easy to swap out gears, or just get multiple wheels setup, or like many folks here, build multiple bikes!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Again - much appreciated peeps.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dammit
You guys have me reading this thread now
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/why-ride-rigid-760883-6.html

I can't believe I'm even considering it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

If you're going ss you might just as well go whole hog.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rigid would be an even bigger leap of faith than going SS.
Any fork worthy of the Nimble 9 is going to be expensive enough that $$$ won't be a primary factor in the decision. I'm left asking myself "why?" - and yeah I read through that whole thread. 
I may waffle a bit over the next year before deciding which way to go. The drag is I have no way to demo a rigid 29er.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> Rigid would be an even bigger leap of faith than going SS.
> The drag is I have no way to demo a rigid 29er.


You don't have any shops near you or riding mates with one that you can try?

FWIW, I don't ride a rigid 29er but I do ride a rigid 69er. (Singular Hummingbird)
You need rigid forks with around 55mm of offset to steer well with a 29" wheel, all the more so when you get into slacker head angles.
The Hummingbird (I've said this before and I'll say it again...) is probably the best handling bike that I've ever owned or ridden. A blend of low speed poise and agility blended with high speed stability and, at the same time, maneuverability.

A great shame that they're discontinued but fortunately I have two and my wife has one....


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Gambit21 said:


> Dammit
> You guys have me reading this thread now
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/why-ride-rigid-760883-6.html
> 
> I can't believe I'm even considering it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Andy R said:


> You don't have any shops near you or riding mates with one that you can try?


Plenty of shops, the one's I 've called so far don't have a rigid SS 29er to demo.
I mean I could test ride an Redline Monocog in the parking lot, but that doesn't tell me anything.

Canfield is close, maybe they have a rigid built up I can ride on a nearby trail, who knows. Worth asking I guess.

The more I think about going rigid with that N9, the more I'm liking the idea.

Nice bike you have there.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Gambit21 said:


> I may waffle a bit over the next year before deciding which way to go. The drag is I have no way to demo a rigid 29er.


last summer i was rigid SS curious and did two things which you could also do to help you decide where you want to land with your final build.

1. first i bough a used Nashbar SS 29er (aluminum) on craigslist for $250. i just wanted to know if it was for me or not. it was! it was a harsh ride, the brakes were less than spectacular, tires: meh, and it was gold. really there was nothing impressive about the whole setup and yet i loved it.

what this taught me was that i definitely wanted a steel frame, good brakes, and big tires on wide rims. so i decided to build my first bike from the frame up. i found a used Kona Unit frame, used stans flow wheels, I already had BB7's, and bought all the remaining parts i needed. (i sold the Nashbar 5 weeks after buying it for $250)

2. I wanted to try a rigid fork without spending a lot so i bought a steel Kona P2 fork online for $70. you could also just look for a used fork online to try it out. (my headset does not require any tools to swap forks, which is nice)

either way you can try a rigid SS for very little to no money and you will learn a few things along the way.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Worth thinking about - it's such a personal and varied thing though with regard to setup.
I might hate the cheap 'test' bike - which someone alluded to above.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Note - when using rigid forks on bikes designed for 100mm of travel. Very few rigid forks are being designed with similar A/C (axle to crown) dimensions.

The closest thing I found was MRP's rock solid 490. (Salsa now makes a steel Firestarter @ 483mm.)
When measuring my Reba with sag set, I got 510mm. Using a 470 ac fork on any frame designed for 100mm will steepen the H/A, and drastically change the bike's handling. 

When setting up any frame rigid, this is the critical figure.
#MRP 

...sent by dixie cup/string


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> Worth thinking about - it's such a personal and varied thing though with regard to setup.
> I might hate the cheap 'test' bike - which someone alluded to above.


You can NOT decide if you like rigid on the first...or fifth ride. I went rigid 5 years ago and within 10 min thought I made a mistake. By the end of that first ride it was much better. After the third ride things were much better but I still felt like I wanted a suspension fork. I asked some fellow rigid riders and they all said "Don't decide until after 10-12 rides in." Best advice I've ever had regarding bikes.

It's amazing how your body will adapt and loosen up. To me nothing beats the connection and feel rigid has.

Few other things that help...

1. Large tires (2.35+) and low psi make a huge difference

2. Carbon bars

* In addition to #1 lots of options to build fat wheelset for even more give in tires. Personally I'm looking at a "mid fat" SS build with 50-65mm rims

** I have 3 Nimble 9's and they are awesome

*** Have a like new Niner steel fork for sale if interested

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Carver makes 480 and a 490 options if the frame will take a tapered steerer.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Carver 480 is no longer in production. I was looking to put one on a Soma Juice build I'm doing. I ended up going with an On One 470 axle to crown carbon fork. To Flyin_W's point -I know it will change the handling on this bike but I think I'll dig it -I didn't want to go more slack.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flyin_W said:


> Note - when using rigid forks on bikes designed for 100mm of travel. Very few rigid forks are being designed with similar A/C (axle to crown) dimensions.
> 
> The closest thing I found was MRP's rock solid 490. (Salsa now makes a steel Firestarter @ 483mm.)
> When measuring my Reba with sag set, I got 510mm. Using a 470 ac fork on any frame designed for 100mm will steepen the H/A, and drastically change the bike's handling.
> ...


I was wondering about these dimensions - I don't want to hose the geometry of the N9 or find myself with a setup outside it's sweet spot.
I was eyeballing that Niner carbon fork - but haven't gotten so far as determining if it's actually the way to go or not from a geometry standpoint.
I think I'll email Canfield.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> I was wondering about these dimensions - I don't want to hose the geometry of the N9 or find myself with a setup outside it's sweet spot.
> I was eyeballing that Niner carbon fork - but haven't gotten so far as determining if it's actually the way to go or not from a geometry standpoint.
> I think I'll email Canfield.


Both the AC and the offset are going to be key on a slack head tube like the Nimble9. My ROS9 is same ballpark, borrowed the Pike 140(46mm offset) off my RIP9 and it felt a bit flip floppy but still rideable, in the end I sprung for another Pike but at 51mm offset and it definitely feels better glad I did.

For rear hubs I built the ROS9 up with a Hope EVO2 SS trials hub, really feels good and about half the price of a CK which I use on my RIP9 and one other bike. Both nice and loud with plenty of engagement. Front hub is a CK.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Note - when using rigid forks on bikes designed for 100mm of travel. Very few rigid forks are being designed with similar A/C (axle to crown) dimensions.
> 
> The closest thing I found was MRP's rock solid 490. (Salsa now makes a steel Firestarter @ 483mm.)
> When measuring my Reba with sag set, I got 510mm. Using a 470 ac fork on any frame designed for 100mm will steepen the H/A, and drastically change the bike's handling.
> ...


To be clear, this is for rigid 29ers, right?

reading the posts following this post, it's confirmed that you are talking about 29ers. That makes sense since that's a long fork for 559 and 584. Perhaps a stupid question, but I sometimes come into these discussions halfway through ongoing conversations


----------



## bit_lizard (Aug 10, 2005)

Can someone please explain "Suspension corrected Fork" to help clarify it for me.
I'm looking at a 480 a/c and it says "100mm Suspension corrected" so that 480 would be the same as a 100mm saged?

I've been SS full time for about 2 months now and I can say I am clearing stuff I wasn't when I started, build it and you will love it! and get stronger!
Thanks


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

bit_lizard said:


> Can someone please explain "Suspension corrected Fork" to help clarify it for me.
> I'm looking at a 480 a/c and it says "100mm Suspension corrected" so that 480 would be the same as a 100mm saged?
> Thanks


that's the idea


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> To be clear, this is for rigid 29ers, right?
> 
> reading the posts following this post, it's confirmed that you are talking about 29ers. That makes sense since that's a long fork for 559 and 584. Perhaps a stupid question, but I sometimes come into these discussions halfway through ongoing conversations


Yes, the OP is looking to build up a Nimble9 frame


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sean at Canfield just told me via email that the Niner is a great choice, and makes he head angle closer to 70 degrees. Seems like that negates the desirable slack geometry of the N9 frame though. I emailed him back for clarification and more fork recommendations.

Depending on how much the suspension fork sags anywa, is it a wash? 

They do have I demo I can go ride at their shop - clarifying with him if it's rigid though.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Last email from Sean



> Sorry our demo has a 140mm marz fork. Agreed, a rigid fork doesn't compliment the geo. But that is a big reason there are so many options for people, what works for someone, might not another. I don't have a lot of experince with rigid forks. The Niner is a popular option and I know Black spire makes a few too. A 120-140mm maintains the sweet spot "WE" prefer, but we also like to jump or hardtails!
> 
> Thanks again!


Hmm...what to do.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

redwarrior said:


> Carver 480 is no longer in production.


Dammit, that's bad news.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> Last email from Sean
> 
> Hmm...what to do.


The Niner Carbon RDO with 15mm axle is $550 MSRP, I got the Pike brand new for another $200 don't know what the discounts are like on the Niner, fantastic fork and maintains "the sweet spot".


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Are you saying the Niner RDO maintains the 'sweet spot'?
So it's a bit longer? I'm looking for specs on it now.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

NINER RDO FORK



Gambit21 said:


> Are you saying the Niner RDO maintains the 'sweet spot'?
> So it's a bit longer? I'm looking for specs on it now.


I'm saying only $200 more for the Pike and you maintain, RDO is only 470 AC I think. It would probably be fun kinda like my GT Peace 9R 70ish HA, but might as well build something else than a Nimble9, BB will be pretty low most likely.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh, yeah the Pike was first choice...just playing with the rigid idea here.

Whiskey No 9 seems like the best choice for rigid, but still not ideal.
I like the look of the Niner best - just too damn short.

I don't want to compromise the geometry of this thing - otherwise might as well get a cookie cutter Stumpy.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

racefit said:


> You can NOT decide if you like rigid on the first...or fifth ride. I went rigid 5 years ago and within 10 min thought I made a mistake. By the end of that first ride it was much better. After the third ride things were much better but I still felt like I wanted a suspension fork. I asked some fellow rigid riders and they all said "Don't decide until after 10-12 rides in." Best advice I've ever had regarding bikes.
> 
> It's amazing how your body will adapt and loosen up. To me nothing beats the connection and feel rigid has.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Well - it was fun to contemplate a rigid build for a day, but looks like it may be SS with a suspension fork. From what I can see, there's just not a selection of appropriate carbon forks for the N9 given it's slack geometry. At least in theory. You'll just end up changing the character of the bike it seems. Sure it will still have short stays, but the head angle won't be as intended. The forks are all too short, and not enough offset - and the one that's closest (White Bros) is a bit FUGLY IMHO - can't do that to my Nimble 9. Whiskey is the next inline, but still falls short.

Now, that said...Chris Canfield did run a Niner fork for a while, so I'm going to try and get him on the horn and see what his input is as far as handling on that frame. 

Thanks to everyone for their input, and getting a bike shop mechanic from the 90's caught up on some things...and ready to go SS which I would have bet against all day.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Fugly fork installed today..









...sent by dixie cup/string


----------



## Furrydogs (Apr 29, 2007)

My two cents: last fall I was browsing my LBS because I had $1000 burning a hole in my pocket with the intent to upgrade my commuter bike. I saw a SS Rigid, Specialized Crave while looking and my buddy talked me into the SS instead of the commuter. I had mixed feelings at the time as I had hit a lull in my mountain biking appetite so I thought maybe this would rekindle the love. I'm happy to say that I am now more gung-ho than I have ever been about mountain biking in the 5 short months I have had the bike. If you're interested, I'll share some of my background and thoughts on the SS full rigid option.

I had been riding since about 1992 and started with full rigid 27 speed, then front suspension 29 speed and then finally the full suspension 29 speed. All of these were 26" bikes. I would consider myself advanced intermediate, riding technical trails as well as 40+ mile cross country treks here in the Colorado front range as well as the high country.
I'd always looked at SS riding as something that I either wouldn't like or would probably suck at. Most of the guys riding SS always looked hard core and maybe even had a screw loose. My purchase of the SS was pretty much an impulse buy and I figured I could easily slap on a 2x10 if I didn't like it.
You probably know where this is headed....My first real ride was up at Curt Gowdy State Park in WY (which happens to be an IMBA Epic Ride) and I expected to struggle. Well, it went very well and rode it just about the same as I had on my other bikes. This wasn't a great test since the climbs are relatively easy and flowy. I tried progressively harder rides and amazingly I was making 90% of what I had made on the other bikes. I was very surprised by this but I attribute it to a number of factors:
1)This simple bike is about 9 pounds lighter than my FS and probably 7 pounds lighter than my hard tail
2)The 29" wheels!! I'd say this is the biggest help in climbing and overcoming obstacles versus the 26" bikes. One ride I reverted back to my 26" and it was amazing how much harder it was to roll over rocks that I could float right over on my new 29".
3)Efficiency. No FS bob and a direct link to the wheel without dérailleur.

If you go full rigid, definitely go tubeless, this has helped tremendously with the ride and it is a joy to really "feel" the bike while riding. The quietness and lack of clanging is almost therapeutic when riding by yourself with no one around. It's almost like there is something wrong with the bike.
I'm planning a trip to Moab in the spring and I will most likely only bring the SS now. I never thought that would be possible, but it is that much fun.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flyin_W said:


> Fugly fork installed today..
> View attachment 967596
> 
> 
> ...


That's not too bad I guess - seeing it on the bike. Same as a sus fork pretty much. 

Good story Furrydogs - just the kind of thing I want to hear.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Gambit21 said:


> Well - it was fun to contemplate a rigid build for a day, but looks like it may be SS with a suspension fork. From what I can see, there's just not a selection of appropriate carbon forks for the N9 given it's slack geometry. At least in theory. You'll just end up changing the character of the bike it seems. Sure it will still have short stays, but the head angle won't be as intended. The forks are all too short, and not enough offset - and the one that's closest (White Bros) is a bit FUGLY IMHO - can't do that to my Nimble 9. Whiskey is the next inline, but still falls short.
> 
> Now, that said...Chris Canfield did run a Niner fork for a while, so I'm going to try and get him on the horn and see what his input is as far as handling on that frame.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input, and getting a bike shop mechanic from the 90's caught up on some things...and ready to go SS which I would have bet against all day.


For me the N9's sweet spot is right in the 120-130mm range, depending to the terrain you will be riding. If your trails are smoother flowy stuff with less tech I'd go 120, if you have more techy terrain or big long descents 130 is good. I haven't tried bumping mine up to 140 because even at 130 it can get a little floppy in tight switchbacks if you are not careful with how you weight the bike.

I ran across a 510mm a/c carbon fork this fall that I've been playing around with on my N9 this winter and even though it is taller than most other offerings it still on the short side. It quickened up the steering considerably... but more importantly it drops the already low BB even lower and if you have any kind of rocky techy climbs BB clearance starts to become an issue. That's not to say that it's not a fun bike rigid though. Mine is about 22.5-23lbs depending on tire choice with the rigid fork and feels like a rocket ship, until the the trail turns downhill that is.



Furrydogs said:


> I'm planning a trip to Moab in the spring and I will most likely only bring the SS now. I never thought that would be possible, but it is that much fun.


I took mine out to Moab last fall and had a blast, but talk about the wrong tool for the job. I'm pretty sure I left a filling or two on Porcupine Rim, that trip is the primary reason why I'm building up another FS rig after selling off my last one last summer. You really can't go wrong with the trails up at Curt Gowdy on the SS though, pretty much a perfect balance of climbing, fast flowy stuff and rocky tech, don't get me started on the wind though...


----------



## Furrydogs (Apr 29, 2007)

Dr Wankel said:


> I took mine out to Moab last fall and had a blast, but talk about the wrong tool for the job. I'm pretty sure I left a filling or two on Porcupine Rim, that trip is the primary reason why I'm building up another FS rig after selling off my last one last summer. You really can't go wrong with the trails up at Curt Gowdy on the SS though, pretty much a perfect balance of climbing, fast flowy stuff and rocky tech, don't get me started on the wind though...


Yeah, you're right about Porcupine, that would be miserable on full rigid. I was envisioning things like sovereign, Klondike bluffs, Bar M. Amassa Back might be a stretch as well on full rigid. Ok, maybe I'll bring my FS for those!


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had a Niner carbon fork on both Gen 1 and Gen 2 Nimble 9's.

I found it worked great on both but thought the ride felt slightly stiffer on Gen 2. 

Geometry wise I loved it and didn't feel like the slack design of the N9 was compromised. This is on fairly smooth semi-rooty East Coast single track. I did put a 100mm Terralogic on the Gen 2 and at first it felt like the front end was "high". But eventually I got used to it and it feels great. I know lots of guys run 120-140mm on the Nimble and I often think the bike would feel unbalanced but think it has more to do with the terrain and declines you're riding. I now have a Gen 1 rigid and a Gen 2 with the Terralogic for rougher trails. Both SS....

I have a chrome N9 that I was going to sell but might do a 27.5 build like the Orange one here on the forums. Decisions...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that racefit.
The last thing I want to do is buy a slack N9 and end up with a bike that handles like a Stumpjumper. That seems silly and that's my fear with shortening the A/C measurement too much. Good to know it works for you.

DW - thanks. That tells me I'm OK going with the Revelation, which I may end up with if I can't swing the Pike. 

Contemplating 140mm on one hand, then rigid on the other seems a bit weird to me, I have to admit. Two extremes.
Coming to terms with going SS is really what matters though. 

I'm already seeing small gains staying in the 32/20 cog on the 26". Small, but noticeable. Starting from scratch again is tough. Totally different muscle groups than hiking. I feel the burn fast, and no resting and spinning at the top of the climb - the burn stays with me. It will take some getting used to I guess.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

racefit said:


> I have a chrome N9 that I was going to sell but might do a 27.5 build like the Orange one here on the forums. Decisions...


Yeah I think that's an interesting idea - did you see the one built up like that on the Canfield blog?


----------



## dbucka (Dec 4, 2008)

Go SS, cold turkey. Yes it's a bit of a shock so stop a lot. IMHO you have a hall pass for making multiple stops at first where you normally wouldn't (can't ride with your heart rate pegged all the time). But it'll change as you get in shape and soon you will be passing riders in granny gears on the ups.
As far as spending money, your wife will appreciate your fitness as it compensates for the $$. Besides, compare the number of pairs of shoes she has to yours...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Furrydogs said:


> I'm planning a trip to Moab in the spring and I will most likely only bring the SS now. I never thought that would be possible, but it is that much fun.
> 
> 
> Dr Wankel said:
> ...


ah... the age old question.

i've ridden most of the trails in Moab both rigid and fixed. it comes down to technique, a good tubeless setup, and good bars/grips. although it is a type of fun that is completely different from riding a FS rig there it admittedly isn't for everyone. (no insult meant, wankel)

and yes, i've ridden my FS bikes there too. even though i passed a lot of guys on FS bikes (even on my scorcher) i'm not suggesting it was as smooth nor was i as fast as when on my squishy. imho neither is "more" fun but rather each is "different" fun. if that makes sense.

if you can swing taking both, do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

dbucka said:


> Go SS, cold turkey. Yes it's a bit of a shock so stop a lot. IMHO you have a hall pass for making multiple stops at first where you normally wouldn't (can't ride with your heart rate pegged all the time). But it'll change as you get in shape and soon you will be passing riders in granny gears on the ups.
> As far as spending money, your wife will appreciate your fitness as it compensates for the $$. *Besides, compare the number of pairs of shoes she has to yours...*


Reading the whole thread before posting is sometimes helpful...

Besides, that is a rather ugly stereotype, and a mentality that doesn't make for a healthy marriage. IMO, if you can't see eye-to-eye on financial matters before tying the knot, you haven't found your match. #conversationstohavebeforeyougetmarried


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I feel like this thread is eerily similar to the movie Saving Silverman. OP is Jason Biggs and we're all Steve Zahn and Jack Black and instead of being in a Neil Diamond cover band we're all single speed mountain bikers.


----------



## Furrydogs (Apr 29, 2007)

monogod said:


> ah... the age old question.
> 
> i've ridden most of the trails in Moab both rigid and fixed. it comes down to technique, a good tubeless setup, and good bars/grips. although it is a type of fun that is completely different from riding a FS rig there it admittedly isn't for everyone. (no insult meant, wankel)
> 
> ...


g

I can fit both bikes so I probably will bring FS and Rigid. I want to do Amassa Back and on the way down I love flying off the drops so I think the FS will be more fun on that. I actually think one of the hardest rides on the SS will be good ol slick rock. There are some tough steeps there that usually require the smallest granny.....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Smallest granny on a ss is slung over your shoulder one handed beer style.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm already seeing small gains staying in the 32/20 cog on the 26". Small, but noticeable. Starting from scratch again is tough. Totally different muscle groups than hiking. I feel the burn fast, and no resting and spinning at the top of the climb - the burn stays with me. It will take some getting used to I guess.

I found in addition to getting in SS shape I had to learn how to conserve energy on the SS when needed. I would rest on the geared bike by slowing my cadence at the top of a climb. On the SS I eventually found it easier to control my energy output due to the fact I no longer had to spin at a high cadence in order to maintain forward momentum. 
I also agree with what was said above. You'll do a lot more stopping than you're used to until it all comes together for you. SS MTB is by far the most fun I've ever had on a bike. I think that's why there's so much passion on the subject in this forum. You've made a great choice! Have fun .


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

What about rocky/rooty technical climbing? Do you guys find yourselves limited not being able to spin at higher cadence?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> I've got a rigid 26 and rigid 29 and they are very comparable.
> The 29 rolls more easily and is more forgiving and the 26 is lighter and more nimble.
> 
> However, the 29er has just received 100mm of travel and the HTA has gone from 71-69° and after a few rides, I'm not sure it'll ever go back to rigid.


Until you stand up to power up the hill and suddenly all your forward momentum has become vertical....not being a hater but I can't wrap my head around ANY SS with ANY suspension. Especially a fs ss...dumbest concept ever. That's just my thought on it...what's not good for me may be good for someone else.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Gambit21 said:


> What about rocky/rooty technical climbing? Do you guys find yourselves limited not being able to spin at higher cadence?


Spinning is not allowed in SS Ever. Build the speed beforehand, pick the proper line for the bike you have. Also, while I'm at it, plum smugglers are not proper attire for ss riders.  Cadence doesn't belong either...Mashing is appropriate. I ride rigid, and I made the sacrilegious mistake of putting a suspension fork on it..even with a remote lockout. It turned into the worlds heaviest rigid fork because climbing without the lockout on sucked...literally.

Rigid since 2007 and if it helps, i'm 45 this year, and still a clydesdale.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Jim, I am 44 and ride a SS 29er rigid 32:20. I live in Roslyn, in the mountains. I bikepacked the colorado trail with my bro, both on our SS 29ers. I LOVE MY SS. You will too. Build it, bring it over to Roslyn and give me a shout.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

In some instances it's not possible to build speed though, a tight switchback just prior to the climb, etc. Also some stuff is just so damn steep I can't imagine ever getting up it with a SS. 30% grades for instance. Seems like those will always call for walking the bike. 

I left plum smugglers behind with my road bike years ago.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Gambit21 said:


> In some instances it's not possible to build speed though, a tight switchback just prior to the climb, etc. Also some stuff is just so damn steep I can't imagine ever getting up it with a SS. 30% grades for instance. Seems like those will always call for walking the bike.
> 
> I left plum smugglers behind with my road bike years ago.


HAB (hike a bike) No one is immune.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Gambit21 said:


> In some instances it's not possible to build speed though, a tight switchback just prior to the climb, etc. Also some stuff is just so damn steep I can't imagine ever getting up it with a SS. 30% grades for instance. Seems like those will always call for walking the bike.


You will be surprised at how creative you will get when you really want to clean a section. I find myself "throwing" my bike around switchbacks sometimes to maintain momentum.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mo0se said:


> Until you stand up to power up the hill and suddenly all your forward momentum has become vertical....not being a hater but I can't wrap my head around ANY SS with ANY suspension. Especially a fs ss...dumbest concept ever. That's just my thought on it...what's not good for me may be good for someone else.


so i take it the Lenz Sport Mike Money is not at the top of your wish list?


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

"Plum smugglers"!! Holy crap, that's funny.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Technical climbing is where the SS shines. Areas that used to be a challenge are almost easy now.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> What about rocky/rooty technical climbing? Do you guys find yourselves limited not being able to spin at higher cadence?


Momentum is your friend. Failing that, HAB.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

When you ride ss you develop depth in your spin, which a nimble rigid bike responds to instantly. You can stand and crank through rough stuff without compressing your suspension and bottoming out.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

bsieb said:


> When you ride ss you develop depth in your spin, which a nimble rigid bike responds to instantly. You can stand and crank through rough stuff without compressing your suspension and bottoming out.


And you develop a kind of sixth sense for exactly how far one pedal stroke will take you, which makes it a lot easier when attacking steps or ledges.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ can you say fixie


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

BENKD29 said:


> ^ can you say fixie


No! :nono:


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Regarding carbon forks
Looking at the Carver Trail 490 and the Whiskey No.9.
Quite a price difference between the two as well. Gaining another 10mm with the Carver which is good, but VERY little about this fork on the internet. Makes me nervous.

I feel good about the Whiskey, just wish it wasn't $600


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

As long as you don't purchase an SS specific frame you could always throw some gears on it in the event that you're not having as much fun riding it as you thought you would.

I can say that riding an SS has a way of kicking your ass into shape fast. You just can't sit and spin through the climbs like you're most likely used to. You're going to have to get out of the saddle, use some body english, and really pay attention to your pedal stroke and your use of momentum. 

I'd be lying if I told you there weren't going to be times where you just wish you could just shift and casually spin up a nasty climb, instead of pushing so hard you feel like you're going to vomit up your heart.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

onegearaddict said:


> .
> 
> I'd be lying if I told you there weren't going to be times where you just wish you could just shift and casually spin up a nasty climb, instead of pushing so hard you feel like you're going to vomit up your heart.


After going SS I never wished I had gears.

Even on the nasty stuff.

Honestly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

alpka said:


> Hey Jim, I am 44 and ride a SS 29er rigid 32:20. I live in Roslyn, in the mountains. I bikepacked the colorado trail with my bro, both on our SS 29ers. I LOVE MY SS. You will too. Build it, bring it over to Roslyn and give me a shout.


Hey alpka,
I keep sending you PM's but it keeps hanging when I try to send. 
Let me know if they got through or not.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Gambit21 said:


> Regarding carbon forks
> Looking at the Carver Trail 490 and the Whiskey No.9.
> Quite a price difference between the two as well. Gaining another 10mm with the Carver which is good, but VERY little about this fork on the internet. Makes me nervous.
> 
> I feel good about the Whiskey, just wish it wasn't $600


I would trust the Carver fork. I've been riding the XC470 model on this bike for 3 years and ~4000 miles now. It's still solid. If I ever need to replace it I'll use another Carver, whatever their current 29"model is. I wish the XC480 was still available - I don't feel the need to go with a through axle on the 490.


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

racefit said:


> After going SS I never wished I had gears.
> 
> Even on the nasty stuff.
> 
> ...


Sure, but it sounds like you have experience riding SS, so you obviously know what to expect. The OP has been on a geared 26" and admitted to being "scared of single speed" so it would be unrealistic to expect them not to experience growing pains to some degree.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

I rode the same 26" geared hardtail for 15 years. Service parts got replaced but basically it was the same spec as when new. When I finally decided it was time to replace it I started looking at how I rode. Mostly I recognised that for the offroad stuff I generally used the middle ring and maybe one or two gears (partly I've always been a stand up and grind rider, rather than a spinner, partly because I eventually got bored of maintenance and couldn't get all the gears anyway). Fairly flat in this part of the UK so I could get away with it. We're on the coast with the highest point maybe 350ft above sea level.

I knew I wanted a 29er as riding large frames it seemed to bring the proportions back in line aesthetically to the small size 26ers they usually show in the ads. I was initially interested in things like the Specialized Rockhopper but did I really want/need all the gears? Ok maybe a 1x10, nope, those bikes were too expensive and I didn't want to change a brand new bike anyway. Also, the suspension forks were pretty budget Suntour so would need replacing sooner rather than later. Being a big lump of a bloke I was concerned over the longevity of the aluminium frames seeing as I expected this to have to last at least a decade so was also looking for steel.

Singlespeed started to appeal. I took the plunge and bought a Genesis Fortitude SS (British manufacturer, not sure if available over the pond), a Reynolds steel frame, rigid fork specific geometry, 29er. Absolutely the right decision, riding has become fun again, just point and go, the do or do not type of approach to terrain. A year on and I still can't ride it enough, I love it. Whether it's off to the shops, a pootle with the kids or all day bashing around the local trails it just works.

It can get a bit spinny on flat roads to or from the trails but after a few goes it's just a mental attitude change. 

I thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I started on FS than moved to hardtail. One day (couple of years ago) a guy passes me on a hill. Meet him at top and he is on a beat up Karate Monkey. we got to talking and I caught the SS virus.

Next thing I buy a Kona Unit (steel) and love it. No shifting. just concentrate on line, unweighting etc. i was clearly addicted.

Next thing i know i buy a Kona Big Unit frame (aluminum). 

So now i have 2 SS. Both rigid!

I am 61 and never felt such freedom or exhilaration when riding.

Simple, simple, simple!

IMO go rigid SS. 

Now money wise i did spend big on wheelset as I am a big guy and wanted so called bullet proof rims.

$20 shimano BB and White industry UNO crankset. No more clips for me flats , Spank spikes Good to go.

When i first got the Kona Unit I too had concerns about some hills. I did in fact HAB quite a bit.

Now there is one hill that i have issues with. On a good day i just clear it and am fried at the top but feel awesome.

On other days i walk a bit. i'm fine with that.

No more shifting, chain slap, annoying mechanical sounds etc.

it's just me, the bike and serenity!

My vote
SS rigid !!

If i can do it at 61 with a bad back, 3rd degree shoulder separation, bad knees and old pelvic fracture all while carrying 40 extra pounds so can you, youngster !!


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

+1 SS rigid.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Well it's been roughly 2 months since I started this thread, and have been riding "ghetto" single speed on the 26" - 32/20 only, no shifting.
I have to say I'm shocked and amazed at the gains I've experienced in this short time. I'm hammering up climbs that had be gasping and pretty much collapsing 2 months ago. I still have a ways to go - but I'm sold that SS is more than doable.
My core is getting stronger too - big plus. 

The twist is I've decided to get a Fat bike instead of the N9 - so going SS now will be a bit more challenging maybe, but I think I'm up to it. I'll just have to have a few cogs sitting around for different conditions, or snow trips etc.

What's odd is that some minor knee instability that had me worried at first, and some shoulder instability from an injury - both completely gone.

Thanks for the encouragement from everyone - can't wait to get on a proper SS rather than simply not shifting a geared bike.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

All of what you're experiencing sounds so familiar. That's great to hear. Keep it going.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Have fun on the fat bike! Thinking of one myself, or 29+…

Your story sounds familiar. When I used to be a roadie, I had some knee issues, and when I used to ride my geared mtb and sit and spin up climbs, I had a few issues as well. FWIW, since riding exclusively ss since December, it's now all gone. Sure I might feel the effects of a long brutal ride on my middle-aged body sometimes, but I just allow for recovery before the next one. The nagging knee stuff that would plague me before has totally disappeared.


----------



## Furrydogs (Apr 29, 2007)

I switched over to rigid SS last fall and haven't ridden my FS or hard tail geared since then. My SS is about 9 or 10 pounds lighter than my FS so I'm wondering if I would actually struggle trying to climb with my FS now? Is it possible the lighter SS has made me a weaker climber? Has anybody switched back from SS and found issues with that?
The other part of the equation is that my SS is 29 and the FS and Hardtail are 26.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Furrydogs said:


> Is it possible the lighter SS has made me a weaker climber?


Not a chance.
I may be new to SS but I have a lot of experience cycling.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I started SS on a Redline Monocog because I was tired of listening to the derailleur
try to find the gear I wanted. It was always too low, and I had already ditched my largest chainring and replaced it with a rock ring. the MC was perfect except it didn't have disk brakes. Quick change to BB5 with a new fork and it was money! Rode it for about 5 years and my kid stole it to ride in the city to work! Wasn't long until I found the next great love. I do feel both guilty and grateful for the shock on the front. Frame is really stiff and you can give it all you have on a climb. 

Personally, I love the fact that I can push myself on SS bike to the point I am gasping for breath. I spend too much time trying to choose a gear on my FS bike and loose momentum for some climbs. 

I ride in Snoqualmie Pass so if you head over to Roslyn let me know.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Will definitely be riding in Roslyn, but not until I get the new bike built.
I'll be looking for some biking peeps, I left all my old riding buddies in California.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Well as you can see the trails are crap! but thankfully the states oldest operating bar is very close by!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

The Brick? 
About due to stop in there for a burger.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for reporting back Gambit, great to hear it's working for you. Happy Trails!


----------

